# Rib Roast.....



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

I am thinking of doing a beef rib roast for Christmas this year. Oven or BBQ pit? I open for suggestions! Thanks!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I've done them on both... on the pit have the heat on one end and the roast at the other and make sure you have a meat thermometer. I like Sniders Rib and Roast Seasoning on them myself.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

PRIME RIB ROAST Pre-heat oven to 500 degrees. Coat roast with Worcestershire sauce, cover bottom of roaster with rock salt. Sprinkle with water. Lay roast on salt, cover completely (pyramid style) with rock salt and sprinkle with water. Bake 20 to 25 minutes for well done, 18 to 20 minutes for medium to rare, per pound. Break away salt with hammer, wipe roast with towel until all rock salt is removed. Slice and serve.

Try this one.. in the oven. I have done this for the past two xmas and it hasnt failed me. I cook mine 20mins per lb on 500. Rub it with some garlic pepper... just make sure you get the roast totally covered with the rocksalt. I sometimes use some mustard to help the salt stick.. sounds funny, but it is absolutely awesome!


----------



## Haute Pursuit (Jun 26, 2006)

I'll have to try that method too.. we always slow roast ours at 325 until the internal temp is 138-140 degrees. Then let it sit for about 20 minutes before we start sticking it with the knife.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Thanks.....*

Thanks guys for the input, I am going to give it a shot!


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

When I first tried that recipe.. I thought for sure it would be well done.. but it turned out perfect.. I did make a mistake last year.. some of the guests were running late and instead of pulling it out of the oven... I shut it off and left it in.. it tasted great but was medium to well..... and we all prefer it on the medium rare side... let us know how you like it.


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Hey Bret, I want to try that. Do you really need to break the salt with a hammer??


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

Valkyrie said:


> Hey Bret, I want to try that. Do you really need to break the salt with a hammer??


I use the back of my big knife.. but yes you can use a hammer. its pretty cool. it forms a shell around the meat and seals in the good stuff. You would think being covered in rocksalt that it would be salty but it isnt.


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Okay.....*

Since I have never made one, 1 other question. When I buy this piece of meat do I ask for Prime rib roast? Rib Roast? or Ribeye Roast? Or are they all the same thing?


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Good question, I have no idea either. We definitely don't want to look like dummies when buying a high dollar hunk of meat.


----------



## MEGABITE (May 21, 2004)

I found this while surfing one day, it shows all the different cuts

http://www.beef.org/documents/BME_MINI_handout.pdf


----------



## WT427 (May 20, 2004)

Bukmstr said:


> Since I have never made one, 1 other question. When I buy this piece of meat do I ask for Prime rib roast? Rib Roast? or Ribeye Roast? Or are they all the same thing?


You can ask for a prime beef standing rib roast if you want prime beef(and they have it). If not, then beef standing rib roast will suffice. If you ask for a standing rib roast you could be asking for pork or lamb, so you want to be specific..... But since were in Texas most people would assume you were asking for beef anyway.

O one more thing, ask for the loin end. The loin end will have more beef vs. bone.

And another thing, use a probe thermometer to take your readings and beware of carryover heat. With such a large piece of meat you will want to take it out anywhere from 10 to 12 degrees early, because it will still cook when it's sitting on the counter under foil. Leave the thermo probe in and wait for it to go up to the point that you want it at. If you want a crispy texture on the outside turn the oven to 500 and put the roast back in for 10-15 mins. Leave the thermo probe in all the while or it will start spouting juice.

Rare 120-127f
Medium rare 128-135
Medium 136-145
Well done 146 and up


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

I usually order the rib roast and have them cut the exposed rib bones off (as opposed to a crown roast). I am picking one up tomorrow.. let me know how it goes..


----------



## Crossroads (May 21, 2004)

Well, after doing some shopping and checking on what a choice or a prime Rib Roast costs, I'm changing the menu and doing something different. I ran into sticker shock. My inlaws aren't worth that.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

yeah, its not a cheap cut of meat..... but just a couple of bites and its worth it.


----------



## Bret (May 21, 2004)

*before and after*

Here is the roast I cooked this evening.. I had planned on cooking it for 15mins per pound @ 500 but my rocksalt shell cracked. so I checked the internal temp after 2 hrs(10lb roast) and it was done to a perfect medium rare. not many scraps for the dogs....


----------



## Too Tall (May 21, 2004)

That looks great Bret. I'm going to have to try that. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## troy merrill (May 21, 2004)

That looks delicious. I do mine a little different, more traditional, but it comes out looking like that. Yum!


----------



## Bukmstr (Nov 12, 2004)

*Awesome.......*

Thanks for sharing, I will do one for sure on new years.


----------



## chrisnitro (Apr 24, 2005)

that is a Brazilian Recipe..I had a friend from Brazil make that for us before and it was pretty good...


----------



## RLwhaler (Sep 10, 2005)

Tried this recipe today for dinner and it turned out fabulous.

Thanks-a-bunch,
RL


----------

